# Skilled visa applicant 189 and 190 from lebanon



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, anyone applied for 189 or 190 visa and he is originally from Lebanon?
is it mandatory that all Lebanese will go under external security check as Lebanon is high risk country?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

only way to know is to apply !


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*hi*



TheExpatriate said:


> only way to know is to apply !


Hi, i already applied and got contacted by gsm adelaide team 13 three times.
Co requested Meds and PCC and status changed to received on 5 may 2014.
Last contact by team 13 was last week.

team 13 means external security check or not necessarily ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

eliasle said:


> Hi, i already applied and got contacted by gsm adelaide team 13 three times.
> Co requested Meds and PCC and status changed to received on 5 may 2014.
> Last contact by team 13 was last week.
> 
> team 13 means external security check or not necessarily ?


No ....... No specific team means nothing.

What was the last contact about?

Moreover, it could be that your meds were referred to MOC and hence the delay, not the ESC


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*Hi*



TheExpatriate said:


> No ....... No specific team means nothing.
> 
> What was the last contact about?
> 
> Moreover, it could be that your meds were referred to MOC and hence the delay, not the ESC


My CO is from team 23 Adelaide, team 13 contacted me for information about education information in form 80 and detailed address in last 10 years.

How can i know if my Meds were referred? Co will inform me or should i ask him?

in online account it shows no health .... required for this applicant.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

eliasle said:


> My CO is from team 23 Adelaide, team 13 contacted me for information about education information in form 80 and detailed address in last 10 years.
> 
> How can i know if my Meds were referred? Co will inform me or should i ask him?
> 
> ...


Ask the CO about meds status

Having your team/CO changed is a routine things that happens to almost everyone 

No health bla bla bla required means the clinic uploaded your meds to DIBP, does not mean anything more than that. You can query your CO about it


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Ask the CO about meds status
> 
> Having your team/CO changed is a routine things that happens to almost everyone
> 
> No health bla bla bla required means the clinic uploaded your meds to DIBP, does not mean anything more than that. You can query your CO about it


i will ask the CO.

thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

eliasle said:


> i will ask the CO.
> 
> thank you.


You're welcome

I advise you to wait until 3 months pass from your last document upload since this is the current processing time


----------



## AlexTa (Apr 6, 2014)

eliasle said:


> Hi, anyone applied for 189 or 190 visa and he is originally from Lebanon?
> is it mandatory that all Lebanese will go under external security check as Lebanon is high risk country?


Hello,
I was contacted by team 13 three times, they asked about additional information (not documents) for form 80. These requests sometimes sounded really silly. For instance, they asked about the period between july 2004 and sep 2004, which is a school holiday! Anyway, being a lebanese is a major disadvantage, as we are considered to be from very high risk country. As you already noticed, most applications are processed in less than 2 months, however, I submitted my application on the 7th of October 2013 and uploaded ALL documents and medicals the very next day and so far I haven't even heard from a CO! Every time I call they say that everything is alright and I should not be worried. Last week, they said that the application is undergoing external check and this might take 12-18 months. This is really frustrating since the turnout time for 189 and 190 has been reduced to 3 months only (this does not include applicants from lebanon of course)


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*Hi*



AlexTa said:


> Hello,
> I was contacted by team 13 three times, they asked about additional information (not documents) for form 80. These requests sometimes sounded really silly. For instance, they asked about the period between july 2004 and sep 2004, which is a school holiday! Anyway, being a lebanese is a major disadvantage, as we are considered to be from very high risk country. As you already noticed, most applications are processed in less than 2 months, however, I submitted my application on the 7th of October 2013 and uploaded ALL documents and medicals the very next day and so far I haven't even heard from a CO! Every time I call they say that everything is alright and I should not be worried. Last week, they said that the application is undergoing external check and this might take 12-18 months. This is really frustrating since the turnout time for 189 and 190 has been reduced to 3 months only (this does not include applicants from lebanon of course)


Thank you for your reply. team 13 asked me for information only and not documents.
I guess as you said as lebanese we should not expect grant before at least 1 year.
Hopefully we get the grant soon. good luck.


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*hi*



AlexTa said:


> Hello,
> I was contacted by team 13 three times, they asked about additional information (not documents) for form 80. These requests sometimes sounded really silly. For instance, they asked about the period between july 2004 and sep 2004, which is a school holiday! Anyway, being a lebanese is a major disadvantage, as we are considered to be from very high risk country. As you already noticed, most applications are processed in less than 2 months, however, I submitted my application on the 7th of October 2013 and uploaded ALL documents and medicals the very next day and so far I haven't even heard from a CO! Every time I call they say that everything is alright and I should not be worried. Last week, they said that the application is undergoing external check and this might take 12-18 months. This is really frustrating since the turnout time for 189 and 190 has been reduced to 3 months only (this does not include applicants from lebanon of course)


my CO is from gsm team 23 Adelaide intials R.O what about yours?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

eliasle said:


> my CO is from gsm team 23 Adelaide intials R.O what about yours?


Btw DIBP no longer assigns a person as a CO to an applicant. It's a team now. Look in further emails and you will see replies from other persons in the same team


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*hi*



TheExpatriate said:


> Btw DIBP no longer assigns a person as a CO to an applicant. It's a team now. Look in further emails and you will see replies from other persons in the same team


I only got one email from CO requesting MEDS and PCC. CO initials R.O no other emails received except from team 13 asking for missing information in form 80.


----------



## AlexTa (Apr 6, 2014)

eliasle said:


> Thank you for your reply. team 13 asked me for information only and not documents.
> I guess as you said as lebanese we should not expect grant before at least 1 year.
> Hopefully we get the grant soon. good luck.


Yeah, that's right. I would even give it 18 months from the start time of security check (that is few months after submission)... Good luck for you too!


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

eliasle said:


> my CO is from gsm team 23 Adelaide intials R.O what about yours?


My CO is AF from Adelaide Team 23 too. She asked me for form 80s for me and my husband.

Is there any rule applied when assigning the CO/team or is it a random allocation?


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think the situation is the same for all middle eastern countries. No definite timeframe but I believe it is between 15-18 months from start to finish for most applicants from this hellish region. If you are in hurry go for 190 and not 189 that reduce it to about 6-8 months.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

enida said:


> My CO is AF from Adelaide Team 23 too. She asked me for form 80s for me and my husband.
> 
> Is there any rule applied when assigning the CO/team or is it a random allocation?


I guess it is all about the work load but no specific rule.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> I guess it is all about the work load but no specific rule.


Thanks,


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,
I am from LB as well.

It has been around 18 months since I have lodged my application (189). It is still undergoing security checks.... Waiting.... Waiting .... Waiting


----------



## AHaddad (Sep 16, 2014)

bluesand4 said:


> Hi, I am from LB as well. It has been around 18 months since I have lodged my application (189). It is still undergoing security checks.... Waiting.... Waiting .... Waiting


Hi bluesand.
Did u get any reply yet?
Under which type of subclass u applied?
I'm a mech engineer and willing to apply under 189, but need 7 on my IELTS to collect above 60pts.

Regards,
AH


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

AHaddad said:


> Hi bluesand.
> Did u get any reply yet?
> Under which type of subclass u applied?
> I'm a mech engineer and willing to apply under 189, but need 7 on my IELTS to collect above 60pts.
> ...


Hi AH,

Hamdolillah, I received my visa. It took around 19 months in total.

Good luck


----------



## madman (Nov 2, 2014)

guys,

congrats for all the visa grants.

can you specify the time between the CO allocation and the team.13 email?


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

bluesand4 said:


> Hi AH,
> 
> Hamdolillah, I received my visa. It took around 19 months in total.
> 
> Good luck


Mabrouk... Would u share ur timelines...


----------



## ninjusto (Aug 30, 2013)

Got my grant yesterday! Anyone in Lebanon who needs help, please contact me or reply to this thread.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Congrats, bluesand, ninjustu... What about Alexta Eliasle and others??? Let's share our timelines and our status now... Has anyone else got his visa yet? My grant is still pending in external checks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Lebanese fellow,

I am also one of the disadvantaged candidates (Lebanese National) ...unfortunately :Cry:

I guess with 189 visa, I better simply forget I ever applied and move on with my life instead of keeping it on hold for ever.

Does the fact that my employment verification has been done successfully help in anyway??

Regards,
Rania


----------



## AHaddad (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Rania.
What is exactly happening?
U applied through 189 and haven't got a reply since long time?

AH


----------



## AHaddad (Sep 16, 2014)

oh i just saw your timelines.
but it's still early to get any feedback i think. u've only applied like 4 months ago.


----------



## Rania. (Jul 5, 2015)

AHaddad said:


> oh i just saw your timelines.
> but it's still early to get any feedback i think. u've only applied like 4 months ago.


yes I know, being a Lebanese it looks like it's too early...When I applied I really thought i'll get it in 3 months.

For now i'll keep waiting until further notice.

Regards,
Rania


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Bumping up this thread.

Please check my timeline in my signature.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Kirkoven said:


> Bumping up this thread.
> 
> Please check my timeline in my signature.


Good luck to all of you guys waiting in queue.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Hopefully the coming week will see some grants on the long waiting Lebanese.


----------



## Mohamadhawi (Jun 18, 2015)

any grant for lebanese in 2016?


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hi I applied for 190 visa on may , I haven't got my visa yet . my co asked for document and I submitted it on August. I contacted them many time. last week I got a mail from my co that some external checks are pending. my hospital enquiry already finished and he asked for the document. does anyone know what does they mean by the external checks. please help


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Mohamadhawi said:


> any grant for lebanese in 2016?


Hi Mohamad,

None that I know of.

You have lodged in June. Right.


----------



## Mohamadhawi (Jun 18, 2015)

yes i lodge my visa 190 on june 2015 and still in process, today i called them and still in process.
what about you?
how long do you think will take to get the visa for leb?


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Mohamadhawi said:


> yes i lodge my visa 190 on june 2015 and still in process, today i called them and still in process.
> what about you?
> how long do you think will take to get the visa for leb?


Hi Mohamad, 

I lodged in 11th October and still waiting.

for Lebanese, it seems that the grant takes between seven to nine months as per the current trend. Before 2015, as per the few cases in this forum, it was even taking more than a year.

Please send me a private message.


----------



## Mohamadhawi (Jun 18, 2015)

okay


----------



## shady83 (Feb 11, 2016)

Did u create a group ?


----------



## shady83 (Feb 11, 2016)

Guy how do we get in lebanon a copy certified copy if the passport in addition to a copy certified of Ekhraj 2ed. 3a2ile.
Can someone please share his experience with the lebanese docuemnts he prepare for the visa especialy ow did he get a copy certified for all his document


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

*?*

Granted yet?



Kirkoven said:


> Hi Mohamad,
> 
> I lodged in 11th October and still waiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

beireefer said:


> Granted yet?


Nope...the wait is long for us.

I wanted to send you a private message but couldn't do so.

Please try to reach 10 posts in order to be able to send / receive messages.


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

So it's been 5 months now for you. How long of a wait do you expect?



Kirkoven said:


> Nope...the wait is long for us.
> 
> I wanted to send you a private message but couldn't do so.
> 
> Please try to reach 10 posts in order to be able to send / receive messages.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

beireefer said:


> So it's been 5 months now for you. How long of a wait do you expect?


It will be six months in few days.

As per the current trend, it might take up to one year.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

beireefer said:


> So it's been 5 months now for you. How long of a wait do you expect?


What about You?

What is your timeline?


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

It's been a month since i provided medicals and PCC, hope they don't take too long. 
I only recently knew about the long wait time for Lebanese.



Kirkoven said:


> What about You?
> 
> What is your timeline?


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

beireefer said:


> It's been a month since i provided medicals and PCC, hope they don't take too long.
> I only recently knew about the long wait time for Lebanese.


When did you lodge your application and paid the fees?


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

paid and submitted on 03 Feb 2016. 
I've noticed that the trend is 4 to 7 months after medicals?



Kirkoven said:


> When did you lodge your application and paid the fees?


----------



## ramio (Jan 6, 2016)

*PR grants for Lebanese*

Hey guys,

I am just wondering if any of you have recently received your PR grants. I have lodged my visa application onshore on the 24th of October, 2015 and still haven't heard back. The long wait for Lebanese applicants is quite exhausting. 

Good luck to all of those who are waiting.


----------



## ali.khalil (Jul 1, 2014)

I though I was alone waiting all this while, after reading this thread I feel relieved a little bit. Does any body have an idea how many Lebanese got grants in 2016?


----------



## Mohamadhawi (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Ali,

Actually they start giving grant this month only for Lebanese, we know 3 case got grant last week, good luck for you.
if you want we have a wahtup group for lebanese waiting grants.


----------



## Gigi1984 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Hi*

I just want to ask a question, sorry if that is the wrong thread but I submitted my EOI 190 NSW on August 9 few weeks ago, when can I expect an ITA? 
Thank you,
Gxx


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

@Gigi1984 have you gotten your invitation yet?



Gigi1984 said:


> I just want to ask a question, sorry if that is the wrong thread but I submitted my EOI 190 NSW on August 9 few weeks ago, when can I expect an ITA?
> Thank you,
> Gxx


----------

